# General Counseling versus Surveillance



## laura.capetillo (Jul 29, 2010)

Scenario:
Patient is new to our clinic with an exisiting Rx for Nuva Ring. She also request information on IUD & has s&s of BV. 

Pt was given a new Rx for the Nuva Ring, pamphlets on IUD and a wetsmear with negative results for BV.

As far as the diagnosis coding for the Nuva Ring, would you code "initiation or surveillance dx code? V25.0 versus V25.4.

4 were asked in our department, 2 sided with initiation and 2 sided with surveillance.


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 29, 2010)

I would go with V25.02 being that it is a more specific code.  V25.49 is non specific and if given the choice it is better to stay away from 5th digit 9.


----------



## preserene (Aug 7, 2010)

I am for V25.4 because: Repeat prescription for contraceptive method provided to her during this visit.The selection of 5th digit is abit challenging- '0' or '9'  we cannot say it is unspecified .So my vote goes for '9' .
Against V25.0: because: prescription for other agent was not given; only pamphlets on IUD given, though which is not a definitive treatment 
My openion is for V25.49


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Aug 9, 2010)

V25.49 "repeat prescription for contraceptive method" . This is the code i would use for the Nuva ring since you stated that pt is currently on/using this method.


----------

